# I joined Weight Watchers



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I did, i'm really excited about this, I joined on Wed and just following the food plan and drinking the water I feel alot better like I have more energy. 
Anyone else doing Weight Watchers? With my Insurance HAP I was able to do 12 wks for 25.00 not to bad. 
Maybe someone has a few recipes to share? I picked up a few from the meeting the other day, but haven't made any of them yet.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I don't have any recipes to share, but just wanted to wish you luck!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I actually do have a recipe that I got at a meeting years ago. Cook chicken breasts in either over or slow cooker with salsa. I generally serve over rice with a salad or cold veggies. Do they still offer the vegetable soup recipe? I found it quite helpful to get through those hungry days. I think you'll enjoy WW, they have a good program or at least it helped me loose just under 100 lbs.


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Mmmm that sounds good wr!! Yes they do have the veggie recipe still I remember having that years ago too.. Yeah i yo yo some.. *sigh* this time i want to lose and keep it off..


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

mammabooh said:


> I don't have any recipes to share, but just wanted to wish you luck!


Thank you!  I know some people that's lost alot of weight on this plan, my SIL lost 50 pounds she looks great!! I just need to lose it and keep at it to maintain.. Thats the hard part.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I joined WW online a few weeks ago. If you go to the WW website, there's a recipe forum. You can get lots of recipes there, but the can't post points, but most times, they'll post the nutritional information and you can figure your points out. Check out the WW site. You can find lots of support there too.


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I've lost 5 lbs so far.. Not to bad.. Seems alot slower though now that i'm older.. But slow is good.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats, Becca...5 pounds in a week is excellent! Good job and keep it up.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I love WW, becca. You'll have a lot of success with that program. Are you doing Core or Flex?

 RedTartan


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Becca, great job losing 5 lbs! I just started doing ww again, we don't have any meetings in our little town so I'm following the plan on my own using my books etc. from a few years ago.


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

RedTartan I'm doing the Momentum, I'm counting points. I really like it I feel better and have alot more energy!! 
I went Wed and i'm down 7 lbs now  It's a start and i'm trying to set little goals every week, and I got my Star


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

7 pounds...WooHoo!!!!!!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

You will love WW!

Good food, good nutrition and great inspiration.

Here are some sites to help you along!

http://www.3fatchicks.com/forum/index.php?

http://www.dwlz2.com/forum/

http://www.weight-watcher-recipe.com/latest/weight-watchers-point-calculator.html

http://www.weightwatchers.ca/plan/www/rsc.aspx

http://www.weightwatchers.com/community/mbd/index.aspx


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Becca65 said:


> RedTartan I'm doing the Momentum, I'm counting points. I really like it I feel better and have alot more energy!!
> I went Wed and i'm down 7 lbs now  It's a start and i'm trying to set little goals every week, and I got my Star


I've never heard of Momentum. It must be relatively new. I haven't been a member of WW for, oh, 3 years. Seven lbs. is a huge loss! What a way to start!

 RedTartan
196/195/165


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks guys!  I do feel the diffrence.
Thanks Ardie for the websites!! Still have more to go but it's a start!


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well we went on vacation and i tried to follow the diet as close as i could, I thought i gained weight back.. But we walked alot and when i went to WW today I maintained my weight. Whew 
I need to buckle down!!


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

I weighed in today, i'm so happy 10 lbs gone!!  I took my youngest with me when I weighed in and when she saw i lost 3 this week, she said yeah for Mommy!! The lady weighing me in said Aww you have your little support system there  It was sweet.
Just has to share


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Becca65 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks


----------

